# Pixies...who else? TICKET



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a spare ticket for this Fridays (9th) gig at Brixton which I'd be happy to let go for face value:thumb:
Anyone wanna meet up, have a beer, jump around, get deafened then go home.
Have had reports from Surferosa John up in Scotland that its a cracking concert.

Tim


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This monkeys gone to heaven...


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

If the devil is 6...

wanna go Mark?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

My wife does lol, hate the buggers meself


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

The Pixies gig in Glasgow on Sunday was great. Highly revommended!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

John said it was great and he got to meet them too (before the gig for sound check) with his son 
Ask him to see the pics :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great gig, took a while for the Glasgow crowd to get going, mind you the SECC is and always will be a barren venue TBH. Charles (Frank Black/Black Francis) did tell me not to leave after the encore as they had a special additional bit to play to make up for the gig being abandoned in 1991 due to collapsing stage. Very kind of him to give us a tour of the stage and sort out merchandise for the wee fella (not me honest). A terrific icon and prolific songwriter is Frank. I'm not into star worship at all, but I was willing to make an exception for him and Joey. Not looking my best that day (!) but here's a couple of pics as Tim said.

It was pretty surreal with only the three of us sitting there in the dark watching them blast out on stage for about 40 minutes - just the pixies and us!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one
The ticket is still yours if you want to meet up John, I owe you one as you know!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Nice one
> The ticket is still yours if you want to meet up John, I owe you one as you know!


HaHa!!! If I didn't have any baggage mate I would be flying down to attend. The Academy looks like a great venue. Have a great night and GET THAT TICKET SOLD, RECOMMENDED GIG FOLKS:thumb:


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh my golly :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Really looking forward to it now...<24hrs to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Shame i can't make it, i didn't even realise they were back together and touring!

Saw them 3 times in the 80's, twice in Bristol and the once at Glastonbury. I remember the Glasto one well, it was very warm and a lovely young lass a couple of feet from me was sat there with her baps out....

Enjoy the gig mate!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lloyd, be good to meet you!
You _could_ get ill at about 3pm and get the train up. Swindons on the mainline in from memory?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

... i think i've got a sore throat coming on....:lol:

I've also had to turn down Peter & The Test Tube Babies who are playing locally tonight, that would have been a good laugh...


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Lovers at last. 

Have a lovely evening boys


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If only.. still stuck in office and at this rate it will be a late one!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah just in the door. My ears are ringing but it was as good as when I saw them last in 91 or 92 and the same venue.
Absolutely fabulous. Thanks John for the heads up or I'd have missed this one too.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sounds great - would love to see them as I never made it first time round. Was a bit worried they'd be a pale imitation of their former selves, so really good to hear they still have it.

Stone Temple Pilots at Brixton was one of my all time favourite gigs. Great vene :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Damon, far from it mate. Have a look at some of the live DVD's they have brought out.
The concert was recorded last night so I have a double cd of the show :thumb: If its not protected I'll get something in the post to you


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad you had a good time mate:thumb:

The Academy is a much better venue than SECC, which sucks hard and fails to deliver on atmosphere. Would be interested to hear the live show.

As for your text - no I don't they they recorded the Glasgow or Dublin shows.

Damon. Frank Black hasn't put a guitar down since Pixies original demise mate and has on a couple of occasions released 2 of his own albums in the same day. He just writes and writes and writes and performs. I've loved all the solo stuff as well and it's just good to listen to such a seasoned guy.

Spreading the word with a couple of videos Tim!:

He and his Wife:






Pixies, Britxton 2009


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers guys - heard some Frank Black solo stuff but it never impressed me the same way as the Pixies stuff. Will check out some more of the videos etc.

Thanks Tim - if you manage it then very much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Its worked...Aris address ok?


----------

